# Are these guys for real?? $100,000!!!



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7.l1313&satitle=300273447448&category0=&fvi=1

The paint schemes do look pretty cool, but $100K???


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

The buy it now price is clearly a hopeful punt that David Beckham, Cameron Diaz or some other mega star with huge amounts of spare cash, wants to buy what is in effect a piece of art to put on the wall....

I might put in a bid. Given the global Credit Crunch as the British media love to call it, then I think I've got £15 spare. That's about $20. I have a feeling I may be outbid.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Free shipping nice! at least they don't try to rip you off with crazy shipping charge.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ctam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300273447448&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37.l1313%26satitle%3D300273447448%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> 
> The paint schemes do look pretty cool, but $100K???


that link makes my browser freak out.


----------



## C-Record91 (Sep 8, 2008)

At least you will get some very cool 35th Gold plated C Record stuff, but for $100,000- I would look for something with four wheels and two doors that is also Italian !!!!! DW


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just do an e-bay search for "Colnago" and you will see two Master frames with custom paint jobs and TWO 35th anniversary gold Record groupos for $100,000, or best offer. Last night, or the night before, when I looked at it 3 offers had been turned down. The $100,000 made me look. Kind of like the gold Colnago given to the Pope that was listed for 6 figures. You always want to look and see what it is all about.

I wouldn't even offer $10,000 for those 2 frames and 2 groupos.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

The matching courier bags makes the whole deal worth the money! :crazy:


----------

